# Yellow perch at Waysons Corner



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone know if yellow perch are running at Waysons Corner yet?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Fish don't run, they swim.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

My son and I went down last week and we tried it for a while. We managed to get a couple. I think they may be in anytime now though. We caught them on little bomber crank baits.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Tracker01 said:


> My son and I went down last week and we tried it for a while. We managed to get a couple. I think they may be in anytime now though. We caught them on little bomber crank baits.


Thanks for the update Tracker01


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

dena said:


> fish don't run, they swim.


hahahahaha


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

With this mild winter my guess would be this week if not next week for sure....if the temp drops between time all bets are off


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks `Dre.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone Have directions?


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Take Rt 4 South past Upper Marlboro to bridge just before Wayson's Corner. Small Pier on Northbound side.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

FishingKid said:


> anyone Have directions?


Just google "waysons corner fishing"

All the info you seek...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

FISHHUNTER said:


> Take Rt 4 South past Upper Marlboro to bridge just before Wayson's Corner. Small Pier on Northbound side.


If you walk to the left, there are a lot of good spots where you don't have to fight with the crowd. Be careful on the rocks!!!! Wear good shoes!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Ended up going to Waysons Corner this afternoon and ran into Jamaican Fisher it was a slow day about a dozen throwback YP only 2 keepers a sucker fish and a carp
good seeing you Jamaican Fisher


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

just curious to see if most of you say the same thing or if there are big differences ... what kinda bait or plastics/jigs/etc do you use with the most success when targeting yellow perch?


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

shad darts tipped with minnow. mister twisters trout magnets etc


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

QUOTE=bloodworm;710163]Ended up going to Waysons Corner this afternoon and ran into Jamaican Fisher it was a slow day about a dozen throwback YP only 2 keepers a sucker fish and a carp
good seeing you Jamaican Fisher[/QUOTE]

Let me jump in and confirm Bloodworm’s report. First and foremost, it was great meeting you also Bloodworm. We had a great conversation. On Sunday, January 29th,I decided to run to Waysons Corner to see for myself if the yellow perch was running. I took my two 7`Ugly Stiks and a case of night crawlers. I fished for three hours and like Bloodworm said, it was a lot of undersized yellow perch and a few keepers. I managed to land 2 qty 10 1\2 yellow perch and a carp, caught on night crawlers. I went back on Monday, January 30th and picked up three more keepers. In conclusion, I would wait another week or so before making a road trip to Waysons Corner.

Tightlines...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> QUOTE=bloodworm;710163]Ended up going to Waysons Corner this afternoon and ran into Jamaican Fisher it was a slow day about a dozen throwback YP only 2 keepers a sucker fish and a carp
> good seeing you Jamaican Fisher


Let me jump in and confirm Bloodworm’s report. First and foremost, it was great meeting you also Bloodworm. We had a great conversation. On Sunday, January 29th,I decided to run to Waysons Corner to see for myself if the yellow perch was running. I took my two 7`Ugly Stiks and a case of night crawlers. I fished for three hours and like Bloodworm said, it was a lot of undersized yellow perch and a few keepers. I managed to land 2 qty 10 1\2 yellow perch and a carp, caught on night crawlers. I went back on Monday, January 30th and picked up three more keepers. In conclusion, I would wait another week or so before making a road trip to Waysons Corner.

Tightlines...

View attachment 7177


View attachment 7178


View attachment 7179


View attachment 7180


View attachment 7181
[/QUOTE]


J/F
In the pics it looks like the tide is out if so that might be the reason the action was slow .....High tide is the best it floods the spot with action ...nice catch dude....it's good to see you working the lens too !!!!!!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Got to love it when they can hold up a Carp and smile! My man  !


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Andre. I actually went out there today when the tide was moderately high but the action was at a minimum.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Got to love it when they can hold up a Carp and smile! My man  !


Thanks ... put up a great fight!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

There have to be some yellow perch being caught somewhere between yesterday and today with all this warm weather. I'm sure of it. Either the typical Eastern Shore haunts or Waysons or lower Potomac. I can feel it!  

By the way JF, nice post!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone Have Directions from D.C???


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Just go straight out Pennsylvania Ave, pass Upper Marlboro and just before you get to Wayson's Corner you'll see the bridge.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Went out to Waysons Corner today and picked up a few more keepers on minnows and night crawlers. I had the pleasure of meeting another one of Pier and Surf`s own "Sniper". It was great conversing with him. Thank you Sniper for sharing your bait. I had a great time at Waysons!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I work at the ford dealer just up the road and saw a decent crowd down there. I may have to cut out of work early and sink some worms too!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Went out to Waysons Corner today and picked up a few more keepers on minnows and night crawlers. I had the pleasure of meeting another one of Pier and Surf`s own "Sniper". It was great conversing with him. Thank you Sniper for sharing your bait. I had a great time at Waysons!


Man .....You're on a roll


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome thread! This is the kind of stuff I love seeing on here ... thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

JF....not a problem....glad to have good company out there.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good fishing with you today jamacin fisherman nice catch of fish too


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

transamsam98 said:


> Good fishing with you today jamacin fisherman nice catch of fish too


Great to fish with you also transamsam98.It feels satisfying to post a thread to help fellow anglers enjoy a great fishing experience.Between transamsam98 and I, we caught five nice keepers at Waysons on night crawlers.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Sweet


----------

